# Game Thread: MEM @ POR (merged 3 threads)



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

*Game Thread: MEM @ POR*

No Damon, no Nick, no Zach, no Ruben... The time to shine is now for these young fellas.

Any chance we see Mo Baker tonight?


----------



## Perfection (May 10, 2004)

*Re: Game Thread: MEM @ POR*



SheedSoNasty said:


> No Damon, no Nick,...
> Any chance we see Mo Baker tonight?


I'd imagine so.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: Game Thread: MEM @ POR*



SheedSoNasty said:


> No Damon, no Nick, no Zach, no Ruben... The time to shine is now for these young fellas.
> 
> Any chance we see Mo Baker tonight?


I don't know, but it might give those Jason Quick plants who brought the "Mo" signs to the Pacers game, a reason to hold up those signs.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

*Re: Game Thread: MEM @ POR*

Anyone know what the starting lineup will be? I am hoping its Bassy,Law,Miles,Rahim,Prizz.


----------



## stupendous (Feb 17, 2003)

*Re: Game Thread: MEM @ POR*

Is this game going to be on TV? 

Big games for Bassy and Reef tonight.

I just picked up TLaw on the fantasy squad, I'm hoping he breaks out here!


----------



## tradetheo (Feb 24, 2005)

*bonzi playing tonight?*

wonder if he goes off again on the nbdl trailblazers. whos gonna stop him. i think tonight will be a preview of whats to come next season. enjoy.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: bonzi playing tonight?*



tradetheo said:


> wonder if he goes off again on the nbdl trailblazers. whos gonna stop him. i think tonight will be a preview of whats to come next season. enjoy.


so, bonzi will play next season with a herniated disc?

good to know.


----------



## stupendous (Feb 17, 2003)

*Re: bonzi playing tonight?*



tradetheo said:


> i think tonight will be a preview of whats to come next season. enjoy.


I disagree. Although I don't know how playoff bound we will be next season, I do think we will se a drastic change in the level of play with these guys. Outlaw and Telfair are finally gaining valuable experience, playing time, and confidence. Their presence next year alone should be an added bonus for next year. Also, we almost certainly will be able to swing some deals or make some moves via free agency. And lets not forget we will have a high draft pick and hopefully an effective new head coach. While we are in a bit of a transitional period, as far as I am concerned the future is quite bright


----------



## tradetheo (Feb 24, 2005)

*Re: bonzi playing tonight?*

are you dense? I mean how the blazers are going to look without nick and damon. then replace sar with zach.


----------



## QRICH (Feb 2, 2004)

*Re: Game Thread: MEM @ POR*

What's the line up? I'm guessing it's :

Pg: Sebastian Telfair
Sg: Travis Outlaw
Sf: Darius Miles
Pf: Shareef Abdur-Rahim
C: Joel Przybilla


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: bonzi playing tonight?*



tradetheo said:


> are you dense? I mean how the blazers are going to look without nick and damon. then replace sar with zach.



hm..lets see..you ask if Bonzi is playing tonite. Then you say 



> wonder if he goes off again on the nbdl trailblazers. whos gonna stop him. i think tonight will be a preview of whats to come next season. enjoy


so, you are asking us if tonites game will be a preview of whether or not Bonzi will go off again on the Trail Blazers next year. So thats why I wondered about Bonzi playing next season with a herniated disc. 

and like I said, good to know. That way I won't put Bonzi on my fantasy league team.


----------



## stupendous (Feb 17, 2003)

*Re: bonzi playing tonight?*

But to answer your question...no, Bonzi is not playing tonight


----------



## Playmaker0017 (Feb 13, 2004)

*Re: Game Thread: MEM @ POR*

Who cares what the lineup is - this is the UGLIEST bit of basketball I've ever seen!

Reef looks AWFUL! I mean AWFUL! 

The rest of the team looks terrible. But, Reef is leading the ugly charge.

Awful.

Play.


----------



## tradetheo (Feb 24, 2005)

*great 1st quarter*

11 points. we're on pace for 44 points, which is a stretch i think.


----------



## LuckyAC (Aug 12, 2004)

*Re: great 1st quarter*

I wonder how tradetheo voted on the optimistic/pessimistic poll...


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: Game Thread: MEM @ POR*



Playmaker0017 said:


> Who cares what the lineup is - this is the UGLIEST bit of basketball I've ever seen!
> 
> Reef looks AWFUL! I mean AWFUL!
> 
> ...


Pretty much summed the game up probably.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: great 1st quarter*



tradetheo said:


> 11 points. we're on pace for 44 points, which is a stretch i think.


which explains why you play 48 minutes and not 12.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

*Re: great 1st quarter*

Very nice 2nd Q. Thanks to that 29 point performance they are up 5 at the half over a very good Grizz team.


----------



## DrewFix (Feb 9, 2004)

*Re: great 1st quarter*

pretty sure the kids can score 4 more points in the second half.


----------



## Playmaker0017 (Feb 13, 2004)

*Re: great 1st quarter*



Anima said:


> up 5 at the half over a very good Grizz team.


I keep re-reading this trying to find the LOL at the end. It must have been a type-o ...

Tha team is missing half it's starting lineup. 

They aren't anywhere near good.

Play.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

*Re: great 1st quarter*



Playmaker0017 said:


> I keep re-reading this trying to find the LOL at the end. It must have been a type-o ...
> 
> Tha team is missing half it's starting lineup.
> 
> ...


Anima, you know better. Editted late because I felt like it.


----------



## LuckyAC (Aug 12, 2004)

*Re: great 1st quarter*

Well, they are missing some good players in Gasol and Swift, but they are deep enough to still be a good team, though perhaps not a "very good" team.


----------



## Playmaker0017 (Feb 13, 2004)

*Re: great 1st quarter*



Anima said:


> Go back to the ESPN boards.



Going back would probably mean that I've ever posted there. I have not, so I'd have nothing to go BACK to. 

But, thanks for trying. 

I've probably been posting here longer than you. 

Simply put, saying that we're beating a GOOD Grizzly team is the same as saying they are beating a good Portland team because at one point Portland fielded a good team.

The Grizz are missing:
* Pau
* Bonzi
* Willaims 
* Swift

And you'll tell me to go somewhere -- as if I am not adding to the discussion -- come on man...

Play.


----------



## DrewFix (Feb 9, 2004)

*Re: great 1st quarter*



Playmaker0017 said:


> Going back would probably mean that I've ever posted there. I have not, so I'd have nothing to go BACK to.
> 
> But, thanks for trying.
> 
> ...


williams isn't playing?


----------



## Playmaker0017 (Feb 13, 2004)

*Re: great 1st quarter*



LuckyAC said:


> Well, they are missing some good players in Gasol and Swift, but they are deep enough to still be a good team, though perhaps not a "very good" team.


They have some depth, but I'm not going to say they are "good". 

They should probably be better than the Blazers ... because if you remove Reef ... you pretty much have a bunch of guys that should be, at max, a bunch of juniors in college. Hehe.

Play.


----------



## Playmaker0017 (Feb 13, 2004)

*Re: great 1st quarter*



DrewFix said:


> williams isn't playing?


No, sprained his ankle in the first QTR. Right after he left, we started our scoring.

He might be back ... don't know if he'll make the return.

Play.


----------



## RP McMurphy (Jul 17, 2003)

*Re: great 1st quarter*



Anima said:


> Go back to the ESPN boards.


I expect more than that from a moderator. :whatever:


----------



## DrewFix (Feb 9, 2004)

*Re: great 1st quarter*



Playmaker0017 said:


> No, sprained his ankle in the first QTR. Right after he left, we started our scoring.
> 
> He might be back ... don't know if he'll make the return.
> 
> Play.


that's what i get for being at work, it must not have said that on the play by play on nba.com.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: great 1st quarter*



Playmaker0017 said:


> Going back would probably mean that I've ever posted there. I have not, so I'd have nothing to go BACK to.
> 
> But, thanks for trying.
> 
> ...


hehe...no.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: great 1st quarter*



RP McMurphy said:


> I expect more than that from a moderator. :whatever:


yah epadima, they might take away your decoder ring.


----------



## Playmaker0017 (Feb 13, 2004)

*Re: great 1st quarter*



Hap said:


> hehe...no.



Guess not ... but I obviously added more to this conversation ... hhehe.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

*Re: great 1st quarter*



Playmaker0017 said:


> Going back would probably mean that I've ever posted there. I have not, so I'd have nothing to go BACK to.
> 
> But, thanks for trying.


I wouldn't want to admit it either.



> I've probably been posting here longer than you.


:laugh:



> Simply put, saying that we're beating a GOOD Grizzly team is the same as saying they are beating a good Portland team because at one point Portland fielded a good team.
> 
> The Grizz are missing:
> * Pau
> ...


They still have Battier, Miller, and *Williams* (I know it's to much of a hassle to look at a boxscore so I thought I would point that out) along with good role players which makes them a good team.


----------



## Playmaker0017 (Feb 13, 2004)

*Re: great 1st quarter*



Anima said:


> I wouldn't want to admit it either.


Admit to what?



> :laugh:


I'm wrong once in a while ... that was my once.



> *Williams* (I know it's to much of a hassle to look at a boxscore so I thought I would point that out)


Well, I guess watching the game and seeing that he got hurt halfway through the first quarter and will not return probably doesn't match up to the almighty power of the "boxscore" ... 

The Blazers started their streak the moment he went down. Coincidence?

Play.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

*Re: great 1st quarter*



RP McMurphy said:


> I expect more than that from a moderator. :whatever:


I know, I made a mistake and let my emotions get the best of. It won't happen again.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: great 1st quarter*

good 3rd quarter too. And they scored over 44 points to too!


----------



## Playmaker0017 (Feb 13, 2004)

*Re: great 1st quarter*



Anima said:


> I know, I made a mistake and let my emotions get the best of. It won't happen again.


You got emotional about me goofing around about the Grizzlies not fielding a good team?

Play.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

*Re: great 1st quarter*

Nope, I am going to end this now before I lose my temper and do something I regret. (I am a women, losing any argument, even when I am wrong, ticks me off )

So, you where right, I was wrong.

Edit: I mixed up the you and I.


----------



## Playmaker0017 (Feb 13, 2004)

*Re: great 1st quarter*

This is one of Miles' better basketball games. He isn't scoring well, but he's playing a bit smarter. Making the smart pass instead of the dumb take.

I've also seen some good passes from Telfair.

Play.


----------



## BlayZa (Dec 31, 2002)

*Re: great 1st quarter*

looks like this is one of miles' teaser games :/


----------



## BlayZa (Dec 31, 2002)

*Re: great 1st quarter*

and cmon , emotions & the internet dont mix - unless yer sitting in #flirting40s or sumthing.

people take exception to just about everything on this board, go figure


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: great 1st quarter*

Maybe a Miles trip-dub? 6/9/8 right now.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

*Re: great 1st quarter*



Playmaker0017 said:


> The Grizz are missing:
> * Pau
> * Bonzi
> * Willaims
> * Swift


And Dahntay.


----------



## Tince (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: great 1st quarter*

Miles getting closer 8-9-8


----------



## Playmaker0017 (Feb 13, 2004)

*Re: great 1st quarter*

Miles is definitely playing a better than I've seen in the past.

Play.


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

*Re: Game Thread: MEM @ POR*

yet we're up 70 to 56 with half a quarter to go... KP may get his first W tonight.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: great 1st quarter*



Playmaker0017 said:


> Miles is definitely playing a better than I've seen in the past.
> 
> Play.



since it's not on tv here (stinking blazers) I don't know how he's playing..altho it sounds like he's playing in the way that makes you go "man..if he played like that every night..."

btw, I hope the pissing contest is over with in this thread.


----------



## Playmaker0017 (Feb 13, 2004)

*Re: great 1st quarter*

Man, what I want to know is why Reef is still in the game?

This is where you should have Ha in the game ... 

This game is over.

Play.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: bonzi playing tonight?*



tradetheo said:


> wonder if he goes off again on the nbdl trailblazers. whos gonna stop him. i think tonight will be a preview of whats to come next season. enjoy.


man, I hope you are correct.


----------



## furball (Jul 25, 2004)

I hate to actually agree with Playmaker, but the more I watch SAR, the more I would hate to let him go. He is not a loser. He is not a superstar, either. But this guy plays hard, smart, and within a team concept. Zack is a stud, but if we can package Zack for some picks and a quality 2, we need to do it


----------



## Playmaker0017 (Feb 13, 2004)

furball said:


> I hate to actually agree with Playmaker


Uhhhh .... thanks, I guess.

Play.


----------



## furball (Jul 25, 2004)

Also, what happened to Outlaw tonight. I was excited to see him start at the 2, but no points?


----------



## Playmaker0017 (Feb 13, 2004)

furball said:


> Also, what happened to Outlaw tonight. I was excited to see him start at the 2, but no points?


He really choked out there. So, I think th ecoach sat him. 

I didn't see an injury, but I could be wrong.

Play.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

furball said:


> Also, what happened to Outlaw tonight. I was excited to see him start at the 2, but no points?


I think the matchups didn't benefit Travis tonite. Can't say he really started off good, but it's not the end of the world for him.

I like how the team won the game, and telfair seemingly had a better game, and darius had a good game (altho still 5 turnovers). And apparently they might be buying into the Pritchard style of basketball, and defense.

They could've given up after they laid the monsterous egg in the 1st quarter, but they didn't. They didn't really give up prior to the coaching change, they just road certain players too long and didn't use the bench to their benefit.


----------



## MercyKersey (Jul 22, 2003)

This was a pretty good game tonight for the blazers.. I like watching the young guys play just as much if not more then some of our vets.. Any of you guys ever go to "upper deck sports bar" on nw 14th and lovejoy? I dont have league pass, but they televise all the league pass games so im there on those nights slamming hefe weizen in front of the blazer game tv's.. :cheers:


----------



## CrGiants (Dec 4, 2003)

Blazers looked pretty good today, considering who all was available to play. Reef, Telfair, and Miles all made solid contributions. 

Question for Play: You've never posted on the ESPN Boards? There was a poster, with your exact screen name, and whom heavily favored Rahim, that had a couple posts probably 2-3 months ago, and never posted again....


----------



## Playmaker0017 (Feb 13, 2004)

CrGiants said:


> Question for Play: You've never posted on the ESPN Boards? There was a poster, with your exact screen name, and whom heavily favored Rahim, that had a couple posts probably 2-3 months ago, and never posted again....


Not I.

Play.


----------



## Target (Mar 17, 2004)

LOL

Looks like the Blazers got some decent defense from the backcourt tonight. That might be all it takes to win in the NBA.


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

It's nice to see us get the W, that's for sure. Give it up, y'all.


----------



## Target (Mar 17, 2004)

Anyone know how Ha got his FG? Was that his first?


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

furball said:


> the more I watch SAR, the more I would hate to let him go. He is not a loser.


Well, over his entire career, he has been a loser in about 70% of the games he has played.

So, technically, he was not a loser about 30% of the time.

Unless you count season records which really is all that counts in this league.

In that case he is a 100% loser.

The Blazers became losers the day we got him and have lost more and more as long as he has remained.

Like Mo Cheeks, he is a nice guy but definitely a loser who drags his team down with him.

Wish him well and buy him a ticket out of town.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

Target said:


> Anyone know how Ha got his FG? Was that his first?


on a layup, iirc. his first made fg (and thus, point).


----------



## Target (Mar 17, 2004)

He'd be gone already and the Blazers would be in the playoffs if he and/or his agent would have kept his/their mouths shut.


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

CrGiants said:


> Blazers looked pretty good today, considering who all was available to play. Reef, Telfair, and Miles all made solid contributions.
> 
> Question for Play: You've never posted on the ESPN Boards? There was a poster, with your exact screen name, and whom heavily favored Rahim, that had a couple posts probably 2-3 months ago, and never posted again....


I post over there and I remember those posts also and being pretty certain it was him too.

Or his psychological and grammatical twin brother.


----------



## Target (Mar 17, 2004)

Hap said:


> on a layup, iirc. his first made fg (and thus, point).


That's too bad.

I was hoping it was a Dawkinsesque slam. You know...the kind that buries the ball into the wood. That ball being punctured by shards of glass laying all over the floor and screws ripped out of the ground where the stand for the backboard was once attached.


----------



## handclap problematic (Nov 6, 2003)

I too remember the "Playmaker" over on the espn board MARIS. I , infact remember a post or two a couple of weeks ago. They mentioned Reef and how he was playing badly in the game. It mentioned how he looked disinterested out there and this person had never seen him look so apathetic.
Anyways, we at least have a psuedo-playmaker over there. I could go look up a post, but I myself have never felt so apathetic as I do now.....completely disinterested.
Prunetang


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

How's it going Prunetang?

Weird. The first line in your post appears like this: I too remember the "Storyteller" over on the espn board MARIS.

But when I started to reply and scrolled down below my reply box it appears like this: I too remember the "Playmaker" over on the espn board MARIS.

This is the problem with a moderated board. SOME of the mods edit your posts to suit their fancy with no real cause and distort your original meaning. 

Whoever did this one didn't take credit. Pretty childish if you ask me.


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

Now it's changed back. Too silly. Gonna crash.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

The more and more I see Shareef in the lineup, the more I want him to be our future power forward over Zach......Zach has a bloated contract, but would be very valuable to a couple teams out there....Miami, Seattle, Minnesota and Phoenix are all teams that could use a power forward....I'm getting more and more excited for this offseason after every game....


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

MARIS61 said:


> This is the problem with a moderated board. SOME of the mods edit your posts to suit their fancy with no real cause and distort your original meaning.


Alright now lets list all the problems with a non moderated board......


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

MARIS61 said:


> This is the problem with a moderated board. SOME of the mods edit your posts to suit their fancy with no real cause and distort your original meaning.
> 
> Whoever did this one didn't take credit. Pretty childish if you ask me.


He can edit his own post, you know. If you think that a moderator here would be editing the content of someone's post without their permission if it doesn't (at least ARGUABLY) violate the TOS, then you're way off-base.

Ed O.


----------



## KIDBLAZE (Jul 8, 2003)

zagsfan20 said:


> The more and more I see Shareef in the lineup, the more I want him to be our future power forward over Zach......Zach has a bloated contract, but would be very valuable to a couple teams out there....Miami, Seattle, Minnesota and Phoenix are all teams that could use a power forward....I'm getting more and more excited for this offseason after every game....


how is this. Sure SAR is putting up pretty good numbers but how many games since he's been at power forward has he lead us to a win. Many seem to forget that this team had a better record when zach was starting. next year when telfair will be a little more experienced the blazers have a better coach and shooter. everybody will be for zach... again


----------



## Playmaker0017 (Feb 13, 2004)

KIDBLAZE said:


> how is this. Sure SAR is putting up pretty good numbers but how many games since he's been at power forward has he lead us to a win.


Well, I think he was 2-1. But, don't quote me. 

I wouldn't count this most recent foray into hell as any measuring stick. This team is almost as bad as Vancouver.



> Many seem to forget that this team had a better record when zach was starting. next year when telfair will be a little more experienced the blazers have a better coach and shooter. everybody will be for zach... again


Again, it had nothing to do with Zach starting as much as it did that there were other experienced players in the lineup.

He also practiced with the first unit consistantly.

Play.


----------



## gatorpops (Dec 17, 2004)

Target said:


> Anyone know how Ha got his FG? Was that his first?


Ha got his first feild goal on a pick-and-roll with Telfair, twice. 
The first one he missed and I think Fram got the rebound and threw it back to Telfair and they worked it again. 

Ha made a nice move to the basket, quite agile too, and laid it up and it rolled around the rim a time or two before it droped in. He had to avoid getting it blocked or he might have dunked it. 

He is green but has some ability I think. 

gatorpops


----------



## Playmaker0017 (Feb 13, 2004)

It was just sad to see a 7'0"+ guy lay the ball up instead of jamming it home.

Play.


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

Ed O said:


> He can edit his own post, you know. If you think that a moderator here would be editing the content of someone's post without their permission if it doesn't (at least ARGUABLY) violate the TOS, then you're way off-base.
> 
> Ed O.


Wasn't aware of that capability, Ed.

My sincere apologies. :angel:


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

zagsfan20 said:


> Alright now lets list all the problems with a non moderated board......


Stayed up all night pondering that question.

Couldn't come up with a single one.


----------



## BBALLSCIENCES (Oct 16, 2004)

Sebastian's defense was outstanding yesterday. Come to think of it, his defense has been very good the whole year. I'd like to see him pick up about 10 lbs of muscle over the summer, still a little slight and this would surely help him finish better around the rim. It was also good to see Sebastian make it a point to get Ha some points. Very nice teamwork. 1st victory was great, can we get a second?


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

MARIS61 said:


> Stayed up all night pondering that question.
> 
> Couldn't come up with a single one.


http://www.oregonlive.com/forums/blazers/

'Nuff said.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

MARIS61 said:


> Stayed up all night pondering that question.
> 
> Couldn't come up with a single one.


So you like sifting through all that riff raff mumbo jumbo over at ESPN or OLive?....Its like being part of a group of a bunch of 10 year olds who sneak on the computer in the middle of the night and make up false trade rumors, and try to antagonize little senseless fights.....

But hey, whatever tickles your fancy........


----------



## gatorpops (Dec 17, 2004)

Playmaker0017 said:


> It was just sad to see a 7'0"+ guy lay the ball up instead of jamming it home.
> 
> Play.


Remember though, that Prizbilla was not dunking not too long ago and now he is. It is something these 7' guys can actually learn. Hope so anyway! :biggrin: 

gatorpops


----------



## Blazer Ringbearer (Jan 28, 2003)

MARIS61 said:


> Stayed up all night pondering that question.
> 
> Couldn't come up with a single one.


If it's such a pain to post here, you can go somewhere else. People donate a lot of time to make these boards what they are. Whining about is pretty disrespectful, IMO.

(PS. I love my girlfriend)


----------



## gatorpops (Dec 17, 2004)

Hey, Play, I don't think I ever wellcomed you back but do now. I missed some of your basketball knowledge. You seem to know the tenicalities of the game contrasted with my just sota watching the game as a whole.

Did you play ball, coach, or? And to what level?

gatorpops


----------



## Playmaker0017 (Feb 13, 2004)

gatorpops said:


> Hey, Play, I don't think I ever wellcomed you back but do now. I missed some of your basketball knowledge. You seem to know the tenicalities of the game contrasted with my just sota watching the game as a whole.


Thanks, I appreciate it. I have to admit though, this board in general is pretty chock ful o' info. 



> Did you play ball, coach, or? And to what level?


Well, I played college football, but never basketball to any real level. 

My cousin played basketball and tried to teach me the sport ... but I just could grasp the dribbling. Hehe.

I guess, at the end of the day, I understand a lot about sports in general.

But, I truly appreciate the compliment.

Play.


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

zagsfan20 said:


> So you like sifting through all that riff raff mumbo jumbo over at ESPN or OLive?....Its like being part of a group of a bunch of 10 year olds who sneak on the computer in the middle of the night and make up false trade rumors, and try to antagonize little senseless fights.....
> 
> But hey, whatever tickles your fancy........


I haven't noticed any lack of that stuff here really, only this board has some posters that seem to have REAL SERIOUS grudges against each other that continually re-surface in every thread they post in until the thread ends up being closed.

On the ESPN board there are just a couple of posters who are known for nonsense and basically ignored and unread. A lot fewer PERSONAL attacks. With the easy to follow format you can simply not click on certain posters' posts. The only place I need to sift is here. 

Never do the Olive thing.

BTW, I'm not complaining about ANY posters or their posts here as I have know many of them quite well for years and respect their opinions and insights. The bulk of them used to post more frequently on the ESPN board. I've posted on both boards for a couple years and still enjoy both quite a bit.

The others have a right in this country to voice their silly or annoying views just as much as everyone else. And every once in awhile they might hit the nail on the head, instead of the other way around. Wouldn't want to miss that.

Just never grasped the whole paranoid/cowardly "I need a big brother to shelter me from the evils in the world" frame of mind that makes people deliberately seek out and/or accept censorship.

I just feel that censorship in ANY form is wrong. It stifles creativity and is death to freedom, the 2 things that made our country the wonderful place it was for the first 224 years of it's existence.

Probably because I am an American down to the core.

:usa:


----------



## BlazerCaravan (Aug 12, 2004)

Dude, you were one of those guys we all hated and ignored at ESPN. It's not going to be any better for you here. :biggrin:


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

MARIS61 said:


> I haven't noticed any lack of that stuff here really, only this board has some posters that seem to have REAL SERIOUS grudges against each other that continually re-surface in every thread they post in until the thread ends up being closed.
> 
> On the ESPN board there are just a couple of posters who are known for nonsense and basically ignored and unread. A lot fewer PERSONAL attacks. With the easy to follow format you can simply not click on certain posters' posts. The only place I need to sift is here.
> 
> ...


thats nice and all, but you do realize this isn't the US, right? you don't have rights, you have rules you have to agree to.


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

BlazerCaravan said:


> Dude, you were one of those guys we all hated and ignored at ESPN. It's not going to be any better for you here. :biggrin:


As I recall you had a very hard time ignoring me over there and your childlike attacks on my views back then would most likely see some heavy editing on this board.

Since I've been here longer than you, I'd like to sincerely welcome you, your 30 posts, AND your narrow mind to what is a pretty good place to share ideas.

I assume by "we all" you are referring to yourself, Curly, and Mo. :biggrin: 

If you were running away from me you should have gone to Olive. I promise you'll never see me post over there.


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

Hap said:


> thats nice and all, but you do realize this isn't the US, right? you don't have rights, you have rules you have to agree to.


You know I've followed the rules faithfully Hap. Once you explained them to me.

But you never said there was a rule against suggesting improvements did you?

Seriously though, I've got no beef with the format. Not a big deal to me. Different strokes = diversity.

I've never been into personal attacks, never use profanity and only belittle people in self defense (see my previous post). I realize the fear of these things is why some people like this format. Doesn't apply to me but that's their right.

If I feel the need to get down and dirty some night I'll go rumble on the ESPN Lakers board. :biggrin:


----------



## Blazer Ringbearer (Jan 28, 2003)

MARIS61 said:


> Seriously though, I've got no beef with the format. Not a big deal to me. Different strokes = diversity.


Then stop whining. Let's get back to basketball...


----------



## handclap problematic (Nov 6, 2003)

I am with you on all of your points MARIS. I may have a problem with what I consider censorship, however, I still stick to the rules. I also enjoy reading here and ESPN. And to be honest, some of you here are way to quick to put down those boards. I am not trying to tell everyone to change boards.....just saying that having more than one source for news, chat, posting, info.....etc..... is not a bad thing. There are intelligent posters in both formats; with and without moderators. Anyways, peace out. And yes Maris, I am doing fine. It may not reflect in my posts...haha.. but I have just started writing a book and recording a new album....pretty much sums everything up.
Prunetang


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

I personally never understood why people take pot shots at ESPN (altho most of them come _from_ former ESPN board members).

Nor do I understand why people care if someone else posts here and there.


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

Tang, weren't you moving to Portland? Did that ever happen? If so how's your adjustment to big city life going?


----------



## handclap problematic (Nov 6, 2003)

Yeah, I moved up to Portland and lived quite happily for a few months. I was living in the NW on 18th and Irving in a decent little complex. My room mate was a strange individual. I will not go into to details,,,,, but this girl gave off some strange vibes. Well, I went home for a vacation and she had someone else move in with her, sold my stuff for coke money, and never even told me about it......anyways, long story short, I am back with my parents. I have had a couple of chances to go back to Portland evaporate so I am using this time to be creative. I will head back up sometime when it comes.


----------

